# كتب جميله عن المساحة الارضية من الالف الى الياء



## n6010 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى فى المنتدا بارك الله فيكم جميعا على مجهوداتكم القيمة بالنهوض بهذا المنتدا هذه اول مشاركة لية فى منتداكم الغالى ارجو انها تنال استحسانكم اليوم اقدم لكم بماشية الله تعالى كتب عن علم المساحة من الالف الى الياء التى تنفع المبتدائين فى علم المساحة ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
 اليوم باذن الله تعالى اقدم بايين ايديكم ثلاث كتيبات 
والباقى قادم باذن الله تعالى 
دعواتكم معانا يا اخوانى على ان الله يثبت على دينه ويهدنا الى طريق الرشاد 
ssv1.pdf

ssv2-1.pdf
ssv2-2.pdf​


----------



## خالد الخشن (6 ديسمبر 2007)

1000000000000000000000000000 شكررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى العماري (7 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور ايها الاخ على هذه الكتب الجميله


----------



## محمود توبكون (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اشكرك يا أخ n6010 على مساهمتك الغنية وجزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت تكمل معروفك بطريقة تصحيح احداثيات المضلعات أو الترافيرسات وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## n6010 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا على ردودكم*

السلام عليكم اخواتى فى الله 
شكرا على ردودكم ولكن اين باقى اعضاء المنتدا دة زوار الموضوع فوق المائة :81: :68: 

بالنسبة لباقى الكتيبات باذن الله نوالى تباعا نشر باقى الكتيبات وبارك الله فيكم :77:


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بجدا رائع جدا ال الواحد بيشوفه دا ياريت المزيد وبخاصة ال بيتعرض لشرح الاجهزة المساحية بانواعها كدا يبقه تمام اوي 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## n6010 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

شكرا اخوانى على ردودكم الجميلة وبارك الله فيكم اجمعيا 

واليوم بمشئية الله تعالى سوف اضع ثلاث كتب اخرى فى هذا المجال 

ارجو الدعاء فى ظاهر الغيب


----------



## n6010 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*اليوم اقدم لكم ثلاث كتب اخرى عن علم المساحة*

باذن الله تعجبكم هذه الكتب الثلاثة 

ارجو الدعء لى فى ظاهر الغيب 

ولكم منى ارقى تحية واقتدار


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا غالى*


----------



## جمال المهدى (14 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع رائع رائع رائع
وأكثر من رائع


----------



## المليونير الفقير (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششششكورررررررررر من الالف الى الياء


----------



## n6010 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكور اخواتى على ردودكم الطيبة*

ارجو الدعاء لي بظاهر الغيب


----------



## اسلام صبحى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخى على الكتب الثلاثة


----------



## انور محمود (17 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا خي ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## ايمن جمال (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## n6010 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

اليوم اقدم لكم بمناسبة العيد 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

مجموعه من الكتب


----------



## نورة0 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لجهودك
ولكن فشل التحميل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## n6010 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/iKhvUs17zB5/asd.rar.html-Accounting.html

هذا لينك اخر جربة


----------



## adawi (22 ديسمبر 2007)

من اخوك مهندس محمد سعيد ارجو من الله ان ينفع بك اخوانك المسلمين ويسدد خطاك آميييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## n6010 (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

الحمد الله ان الكتب اعجبتكم وباذن الله انتظروا المزيد :19: :58:


----------



## احمد صافي علي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراجزيلا يااخي n60 10يوم الاشوفك n95ان شاء الله


----------



## dr_aflatooon (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا غالى


----------



## n6010 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

شكرا يا ااخواتى على ردودكم الجميلة 


وبارك الله فيكم 

وانتظروا المزيد باذن الله من كتب عالم المساحة :77:



:12:​


----------



## sameh mohmed (27 ديسمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذة الكتب القيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## رعد اسحق (28 ديسمبر 2007)

تحياتي الطيبه ومشكور والله يوفقك لخدمة المسلمين


----------



## n6010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلا عليكم ورحمة الله*

بارك الله فيكم على رودكم الجميلة 

وباذن الواحد الاحد سوف اضع غدا مجموعه من الكتب الرائعة 

شكرا ردودكم


----------



## اجهر (29 ديسمبر 2007)

لك الشكر
ياسيد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## n6010 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

اليوم اقدم لكم مجموعه من الكتيبات 

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/beaptOoLKQO/asd.rar.html

ارجو الدعاء لية بظاهر الغيب


----------



## عبدالبارى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## litimnas (1 يناير 2008)

مشكور ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## n6010 (1 يناير 2008)

*شكرا على ردودكم*

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 

وباذن الله تعالى 


سوف اقدم 

مجموعه قوية فى تعليم 

الاتوكاد 

والتوتال استيش 

وكل ما يهم المهندس والمساح


----------



## litimnas (1 يناير 2008)

زاد الله في حسناتك


----------



## مهندس علم (3 يناير 2008)

مشكور يالطيب, وجزاك الله خيرا، الله علما


----------



## الاساس (5 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## rs7384 (7 يناير 2008)

الف شكر علي هذا الكتاب:80:


----------



## rs7384 (7 يناير 2008)

الف شكرا علي هذا الكتاب:80:


----------



## ناصر علي المسلماني (8 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## ابوغدي (8 يناير 2008)

مشكور وفقك الله 

ولا حرمك من الأجر


----------



## محمدابوحية (11 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر يا اخي


----------



## مطلك سليمان (12 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وانشاء الله دوم معطاء


----------



## tito2 (12 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## n6010 (17 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

اليوم سوف اقدم لكم كتاب عن الاتوكاد شرح باللغة العربية :19:


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (17 يناير 2008)

شكرا على هذه الكتي القيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 يناير 2008)

لك كتييييييير مشكور يزميلي


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 يناير 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ويسلم دياتك على هالكتب ياملك


----------



## قمر/2 (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للاخ صاحب الموضوع .. جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MOAIYED (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور هلبة ياعزيزى


----------



## n6010 (21 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

اليوم جاب اليكم اخواتى كتاب عن المساحة التصويرية الرقمية والجوية 

الى من يهم الامر 


ارجو الدعاء لي فى ظاهر الغيب


----------



## عمرعبداللة (21 يناير 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (22 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا ونطمح بالمزيد


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع 

والصور


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 يناير 2008)

ألف شكراً للأخ الكريم


----------



## n6010 (24 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورجمة الله*

كيفيك يا شباب المستقبل يارب تون بخير جميعا 

اليوم حابب اقدم لكم كتاب عن المساحة المهنية 

اذا اعجبك هذا 

فارجو الدعاء لى فى ظاهر الغيب


----------



## n6010 (24 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورجمة الله*

كيفيك يا شباب المستقبل يارب تون بخير جميعا 

اليوم حابب اقدم لكم كتاب عن المساحة المهنية 

اذا اعجبك هذا 

فارجو الدعاء لى فى ظاهر الغيب :77:


----------



## مهندس طموح (25 يناير 2008)

الله يوفقك ويجزاك كل خير ..

بالفعل كتب رائعة ،،


----------



## n6010 (3 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## رهف خليل (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الجامد


----------



## abufahed (4 فبراير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## هانى حمدى عبدالعال (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الكتب


----------



## جمال الاول (6 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى انت رائع


----------



## المسـ ح ــــــا (8 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الكتب


----------



## n6010 (16 فبراير 2008)

*مشكور على ردودكم الجميلة*

بارك الله فيكم على ردودكم الجميلة 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد على (17 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## احمد فكرى السمرى (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخى على الكتب الثلاثة


----------



## ابويوسف وشروق (18 فبراير 2008)

_كتب قيمه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله كل الخير_


----------



## hussie_am (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووور
:77:


----------



## مساح العرب (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يا عزيزي بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم مرزوق (25 فبراير 2008)

:31: جزاك_ اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه_ خيرا:31: 
:31: ووفقك الى عمل الخيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرات:31: ​


----------



## n6010 (29 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى وجزاكم الله خيرا 

على ردودكم الجميلة 

وباذن الله سوف اقوم برفع كتاب يتكلم عن انواع الاجهزة المساحية الحديثة


----------



## حسااام (1 مارس 2008)

لك الف شكر


----------



## hussie_am (2 مارس 2008)

مشكور ايها الاخ على هذه الكتب الجميله


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخى


----------



## الكاسر نت (3 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا زعيم علي مجهودك


----------



## بجيرمي (5 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور للصبح
روح يا شيخ الله ايجوزك هاي من باقي الزوار اذا سمحولي


----------



## اسلام عبد الرحمان (2 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## n6010 (2 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

ارجو من اخواتى التكرم علية هل هذا العنوان صحيح بالاسكندرية للتدريب على التوتال استيشن لانهم يقولن انهم وكلاء شركات الاجهزة ارجو النصح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسام اليمني (3 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لك أخي الفاضل هذا لطف منك


----------



## احمد اسماعيل عبد (24 مايو 2008)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (25 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## g_madani (26 مايو 2008)

مشكور يا اخي على هذه الجهود


----------



## جرموزي (29 مايو 2008)

تسلم يابوووووووووووووو الرجال


----------



## عمار توفيق حسان (2 يونيو 2008)

الله ام اغفر له ولوالديه


----------



## أسامة عبد الغنى (21 يوليو 2008)

الملفات معطوبة


----------



## صباح جاسم (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر تورك (30 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 يوليو 2008)

كتب جميله عن المساحة الارضية من الالف الى الياء 
بجد كتب رائعة


----------



## المهندس رحم (30 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك دعائنا للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح لخدمة العلم


----------



## المساح مسلم (13 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ناطق الانباري (13 سبتمبر 2008)

واللة ان شاء اللة الخير الكثير بهذة المعلومات المقدمة منك. وشكرا الك


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الكتب الجميلة هذه


----------



## الشيبانى عمر (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراًاااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق البحر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## latef72 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلمة شكر*



n6010 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخوانى فى المنتدا بارك الله فيكم جميعا على مجهوداتكم القيمة بالنهوض بهذا المنتدا هذه اول مشاركة لية فى منتداكم الغالى ارجو انها تنال استحسانكم اليوم اقدم لكم بماشية الله تعالى كتب عن علم المساحة من الالف الى الياء التى تنفع المبتدائين فى علم المساحة ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
> 
> اليوم باذن الله تعالى اقدم بايين ايديكم ثلاث كتيبات
> والباقى قادم باذن الله تعالى
> ...


 بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا وارجو منك ارسال المزيد من هذه المعلومات


----------



## latef72 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

latef72 قال:


> بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا وارجو منك ارسال المزيد من هذه المعلومات


 


n6010 قال:


> وبارك الله فيكم جميعا
> 
> وباذن الله تعالى
> 
> ...


 بارك اللة فيك


----------



## محمدوليد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدوليد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## n6010 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

شكراً جزيلا اخواتى فى الله 

وانتظروا المزيد باذن الله بعد العيد 
وكل سنة وانتوا بصحة وسعادة 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## n6010 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*

اليوم يا احبائى فى الله 

اقدم لكم موسعه تعليم الاتوكاد التى تتكون من اربعه اسطوانات 

باذن الله سوف تعجبكم كثيراً 

الملفات فى المرفقات 

ارجو الدعاء لى فى ظاهر الغيب


----------



## n6010 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*


----------



## n6010 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

<a href="http://file7.9q9q.net/preview/55215624/09ex28ck1ru92tr5c58l.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://file7.9q9q.net/img/55215624/09ex28ck1ru92tr5c58l.jpg" alt="09ex28ck1ru92tr5c58l.jpg Hosted by : مركز تحميل طق طق" border=0></a>


----------



## n6010 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*


----------



## مجدي الهويدي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً أخي الكريم


----------



## كمال المهدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد*

شكرا وزادك الله علما


----------



## كمال المهدي (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد*

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ونرجوا المزيد وجزيت خيرا


----------



## المساح88 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. وادامك على الصحة والعافيه وانار قلبك بالايمان ..


----------



## Mohamed Raafat Hafez (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك


----------



## محمود احمد حجاب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخى على الكتب والتى تم تحميل الثلاثة الاولى اما الثانية فقد حذفت من الرابط لذا نرجو تحميلها مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nadom69 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

:77::75::75:الف الف شكر واعانك الله ورعاك:77:


----------



## fadi522 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه ..........


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (17 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك اخي الفاضل


----------



## hany wwe (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووور بجد بجد كتير جدا اااا افادك اللة


----------



## maskmoon (18 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم يا اخي بس الكتب الاخير تم حذفها لغرض التطوير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peterm (25 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر علي هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## Absy85 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور يا أخى
على هذه الكتب


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكوجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moh mora (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخى والله جزاك الله عنا خيراا وادعوا الله مزيد من التقدم كتب جميله جدااااا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي مجهودك


----------



## hadidou2008 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

merci bien


----------



## مساح محترف (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## houssein_zenhom (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## eng: issa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدالمهاجر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضــــــوع جميل ومفيد للمبتدئين في الأعمال المساحية 

وكل عام وجميع الزملاء بخير


----------



## n6010 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اسف على التاخير فى الرد وذلك لظروف العمل 

كل سنه وحضرتكم طيبين 


اليوم اقدم بعض الكتب المحذوفه الذى طلبها بعض الاعضاء


----------



## نجيب 8000 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ n6010جزاك الله الجنة وبارك في مجهودتك
الملفات الثلاثة الاولي كانت رائعة ,باقي الملفات تم حذفه من موقع التحميل نرجو اعادة تحميلها
والملفات الاخيرة لتوقيع المساحي +الحساب المساحي 1,2 مازلت شغلة


----------



## eng ali m k (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## n6010 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

باذن الله تعالى سوف اعيد عليكم تحميل الملفات 

والكتيبات كلها باذن الله 

ودمت بالخير


----------



## n6010 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

باذن الله تعالى سوف اعيد عليكم تحميل الملفات


----------



## abdoegypt (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abdoegypt (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:2:


----------



## امير عوض (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.ahmed temsah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## نيو ماكس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

عمل فوق ممتاز يابشمهندس ششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## baamour88 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع والف [شكر ليك يا هندسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسة


----------



## husseinxp (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدحنيت (4 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله السلطان (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخوي


----------



## odwan (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب القيمة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

Science never ends, the more you 
grasp, the more you need


----------



## احمد السليمان (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ...
جزاك الله الف خير ...
وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## محمود مرسى (24 يناير 2009)

اللهم بارك فى كل من ساعد المسلمين فى كل مكان وفى كل مجال


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يناير 2009)

*واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## هتوف (25 يناير 2009)

مشكور يالحبيب وما قصرت عل المجهود الرائع


----------



## كريم السعيد (26 يناير 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## tahaa2000 (1 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ايه الحلاوة دى


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## kamel2103 (9 فبراير 2009)

*مشكور ايها الاخ على هذه الكتب الجميله*


----------



## فاتن معوض (4 مارس 2009)

بصراحة تقديم طيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محتاج فرصه (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا وشكرا وشكرا مشكووووووووووور 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## GRARI (6 مارس 2009)

*رحمة الله عليك وبركاته*

يسرت علينا يسر الله عليك


----------



## حازم لطي (8 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي هذه الكتب الجميله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (8 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## n6010 (30 مارس 2009)

*اليوم اقدم لكم اسطوانه تعليم اتوكاد*

هدية اليوم أسطوانة :

*VTC Autodesk AutoCAD 2007 For Architects DVD


**دي في دي ممتاز من شركة VTC العالمية
لتعلم AutoCAD 2007 ثنائي وثلاثي الأبعاد
وتقنيات الريندر
*

AutoCAD is the most popular software for Architectural drawing
and design visualization. This practical "how to" course by Ivanhoe Tejeda builds on the skills of beginning AutoCAD users who want to learn advanced 2D commands, 3D modeling commands, and rendering techniques. The tutorial begins with examples of construction drawings and continues with the modeling and rendering of a residential project. The title also introduces the use of Adobe software to create an architectural portfolio. AutoCAD drawing files and Adobe files are provided at every step to assist the user in the learning process. To begin learning AutoCAD 2007 today, simply click on the links

*يعمل على جميع الأنظمة Win Vista, XP, 2000, Mac OS X, Linux*

*الحجمISO | 930MB**الروابط مرفوعة على أكثر من 7 سيرفرات مختلفة*

الروابط مضافة بتاريخ 26/11/2008 بواسطة radi82 & Haytham

الروابط في المرفقات 

باسورد فك الضغط هو : klamaraby.com​


----------



## علي سليم متولي (31 مارس 2009)

مشكر علي المساهمة في هذا الملتقي


----------



## mohammad jm (1 أبريل 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (1 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ،،،،،،،،،،،
والى الامام


----------



## ZAMOOOOORA (14 مايو 2009)

ssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## n6010 (15 مايو 2009)

*شكراً اخواتى وبارك الله فيكم*

اليوم اقدم بين ايديكم كتاب تنفيذ 

للمهندسين المدنيين وكذلك المساحه 



ارجو الدعاء لى بظاهر الغيب


----------



## samsouma80 (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا خي واصل معنا


----------



## قليتان (15 مايو 2009)

كل الشكر والتقدير 
على طبق مساحي 
مرفوع بالتوتل ستيشن
وموزون بالميزان
ومرسوم بالاتوكاد
ومطبوع بالبلاتر a0 احلى الوان


----------



## بسيم85 (15 مايو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للأخ على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## alragee (19 مايو 2009)

قليتان قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير
> على طبق مساحي
> مرفوع بالتوتل ستيشن
> وموزون بالميزان
> ...


 


الشكر موصول 
ويعجز اللسان عن الشكر 
ويبقي الدعاء (( اللهم زده علما ))


----------



## ودالحله (19 مايو 2009)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يهندسه


----------



## babankarey (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سولارلونر (26 مايو 2009)

n6010 قال:


> باذن الله تعجبكم هذه الكتب الثلاثة
> 
> ارجو الدعء لى فى ظاهر الغيب
> 
> ولكم منى ارقى تحية واقتدار


 الرابط لايعمل ارجو التاكد اعطاني الموقع الرسالة التالية
*عفوا ... الملف المطلوب غير موجود ! *
*تم حذف جميع الملفات التى تم تحميلها قبل سنة 2008 بسبب التطوير نشكر حسن تعاونكم .* 

*الرئيسية *


----------



## سولارلونر (26 مايو 2009)

ارجو من المشرفين متابعه الموضوع


----------



## فاضل عبد اللطيف ال (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## hamdy09 (31 مايو 2009)

الملف ماهو موجود يااخ n6010 ياريت تقولى التحميل منين


----------



## moh_2470 (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد طريقه سهله لنقل النقاط من الاوتوكاد الى التوتال استيشن لتوقيعها فى الطبيعه سوكيا


----------



## moh_2470 (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد طريقه سهله لنقل النقاط من الاوتوكاد الى التوتال استيشن لتوقيعها فى الطبيعه سوكيا


----------



## atmdtp (1 يونيو 2009)

_



شكراجزيل بارك الله فيكم وثبة خظاممشكراجزيل بارك الله فيكم وثبة خظاكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

_


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

وانا فى الغربه بناديكي وحشتينى ياروح الروح
(مـــصـــــــــر)


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور علي المجهود اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abdoegypt (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور خالص


----------



## لطيف احمد لطيف (25 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر وموفق انشاء الله


----------



## عيده روس (27 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوالله لا يحرمك من العلام


----------



## fageery (28 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم، ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## n6010 (2 يوليو 2009)

ياليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسياً منسيا اللهي لاتعذبني فأني مقر بالذي قد كان مني ولا لي حيلة الا رجائي بعفوك ان عفوت وحسن ظني


----------



## ahmed kblo (3 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على مجهوداتكم القيمة بالنهوض بهذا المنتدا


----------



## pepo5111980 (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bedo_ (10 أغسطس 2009)

n6010 اود ان احيك على مثل هذه الكتب الجميله كما اود ان تضيف لنا او على اميلى مثل هذه الكتب وجزاك الله خيرا واتمنى لك دائم التوفيق اخى العزيز
بالنسبه للاميل [email protected]


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا اخى معك رامى ابوهيف من مصر اخصائى مساحة وبعمل فى شلركة المقاولون العرب


----------



## houssamf (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وانت بخير 
وجزآك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## وليد الزين (24 أغسطس 2009)

الله يحفظك ويرزقك ويوفقك ويسرلك امرك ويجزآك كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alottttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياباشا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## حسين علي عقل (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك اله كل خير


----------



## horseshadowm (5 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## الملك المفقود (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aree_79 (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا وردة


----------



## احمد نجيدة (12 فبراير 2010)

لا بجد تشكر ياغالي


----------



## محمد فرزات (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## مجیدی (13 فبراير 2010)

مشکور جداً علی هذا الکتب المفیده


----------



## شريف حسنى جابر (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو-سعد (16 فبراير 2010)

الرجاء تجمعونها كلها في ملف واحد ورابط صحيح لتعم الفائدة والله يعطييييييييييييييييييك العافية


----------



## ماجد عطا (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## محمدالدولي1 (18 فبراير 2010)

كتاب مهم وغاية في الجمال


----------



## مصطفى رحاب (22 فبراير 2010)

أريد بحت فى مساحة مسارات


----------



## مصطفى رحاب (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا n6010


----------



## ezzat2672 (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا جدا


----------



## eng\m.ali (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## rere22101988 (29 يوليو 2010)

ماذا عن ال4share


----------



## عبداللة السناري (30 يوليو 2010)

مششششششششششششششششكور على الكتب الجميلة


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عميرة (15 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kingsamara (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب


----------



## عمران المدينة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

في موازين اعمالكم انشاء الله


----------



## عبدالسلام الرايس (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى الفاضل
لك من كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## bisho2000 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

bagd gail gadan taslam aidk


----------



## مهندس على المساحى (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع افادك الله


----------



## mohie sad (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## adel104 (14 مارس 2011)

أحسن الله إليك و غفر لوالديك


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد سعيد محمد محم (14 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهر المكي (14 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (14 مارس 2011)

ياباش مهندس كاك زوق وكرم بارك الله بك


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## بلال90 (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور يا n6010


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (13 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء يوسف (13 يونيو 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## ميدوجيمى (19 يوليو 2011)

راسم النعيمي قال:


> الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا ونطمح بالمزيد


 
*الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا ونطمح بالمزيد*​


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاءحامدمحمد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرى الى المنتدى الرائع


----------



## doulfine (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
اللــــــه يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## مهندس الفرحان (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يالغلا


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]مشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]**[font=&quot] [/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]ياحبيبي ياحبيبي[/font]**[font=&quot]
[/font]**[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]*[font=&quot][/font]​ *[font=&quot] [/font]*[font=&quot][/font]


----------



## engineer shn (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على جهودكم الطيبة:77:


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## كبلو ابراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## مقداد محمد حمزة (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا العمل وكان الله في عونك


----------



## engineer shn (11 نوفمبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك اكثر من رائع


----------



## رضا المرسى على (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكـــــــــــــــور


----------



## sayed ahmed morsy (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو عامود (5 يوليو 2012)

10000 شكر على مجهوداتك


----------



## top.surveyor (13 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووور


----------



## صهصيان صهة (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم اللة عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## khansa omer (14 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع جيد ومشوق هل بامكاني تحميل كتب عن المساحة الارضية احتاج اليها جدا في الدراسة


----------



## benhaoued (14 يونيو 2013)

الله يحفظك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ساره111 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## iDz (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## محمد أبوهدمة (7 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## halimk (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. هشام عباس (15 يناير 2021)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور اخي الكريم وكتب قيمة
جعلها الله لك في موازين حسناتك
بارك الله فيك
تحياتي


----------

